# Upgrading my SLR for video



## nthomas33 (Mar 1, 2012)

So, I'm a video productions student, and my canon miniDVD camcorder from 2006 is finally dying, after a thread I posted on another forum about which video camera I should get, it was suggested to me that I get one of the Canon SLR that shoots HD video. I was debating between the T3i/T2i or the 60D. Basically I was wondering if there is a significant difference between these cameras. I know the main difference between the T3i and the T2i is the swively-screen, and the price, but what about the 60D? From what I understand the 60D has more manual exposure and audio controls? And of course the price. I'm just a bit lost lol

Thanks
Nick


----------



## Crollo (Mar 2, 2012)

Get a video camera, not a photography camera.


----------



## nthomas33 (Mar 2, 2012)

Crollo said:
			
		

> Get a video camera, not a photography camera.



The SLR is a much better option for me because in that price range, ~$1000, there aren't really any prosumer video cameras that shoot in full HD, have manual focus, interchangeable lenses, record on to SD, and an accessory shoe. There are some that will have some of those but not all, like these SLR's do


----------



## nthomas33 (Mar 2, 2012)

I also do photography, too, do I'm basically just rolling two cameras into one. I have the Eos XS now, and rather than have to carry around two cameras, I'll just have one that does both. I'm not trying to be rude or anything, I'm just pointing out why getting a separate video camera isn't really the best choice for me. 

Thanks
Nick


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, you are choosing entry level gear here... If you are a video student is that a wise investment? That is some serious use of the gear you are purchasing. Durability and longevity would be a factor-IMO.
I am of the mind that if you want video buy a video camera too, however the DSLR video market is huge... 
I'd go at the VERY least with the 60d, but I'd want to push up to the 7D if at all possible. You are going to be putting some heavy wear and tear on the sensor with video. It heats the sensors up quite a bit and the life expectancy is changed.


----------



## nthomas33 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd love to go higher with the 7D, but I can barely afford the 60D. I was orginally looking for a seperate camera until I was recommended using an SLR by someone on another forum who uses the T3i for his videos, and he made the point that they can do much more than the prosumer video cameras in that range. Is the life expenctancy changed dramatically by using it for video? I mean if it's really going to kill the camera then I can sacrifice some functions for camera-life I suppose


Nick


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 2, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Well, you are choosing entry level gear here... If you are a video student is that a wise investment? That is some serious use of the gear you are purchasing. Durability and longevity would be a factor-IMO.
> I am of the mind that if you want video buy a video camera too, however the DSLR video market is huge...
> I'd go at the VERY least with the 60d, but I'd want to push up to the 7D if at all possible. You are going to be putting some heavy wear and tear on the sensor with video. It heats the sensors up quite a bit and the life expectancy is changed.



But the 7D has AGC which means no manual audio control?

I'd go with the 60D or the Nikon equivalent (if it doesn't have AGC)


----------



## Tigertail (Mar 2, 2012)

Crollo said:


> Get a video camera, not a photography camera.



Unless you can afford 10-20k to spend on a proper "video" camera, any DSLR will massively outperform camcorders in the $1k range.

I bought a 60D after considering all of the choices you mentioned. The 60D has much more ergonomic controls than the Rebel series T2i or T3i. Also, if you plan on ever getting L glass, it will feel odd on the T2i given how small it is. 

The video/photos ranging from the T2i through the 7D should be nearly identical or very close as they all use the same sensor. 

If I could choose any of the cameras for video use only, I would still pick the 60D over the 7D essentially for the tilty-swively screen and use the money saved to buy an external mic. The screen will help out more than you can imagine and the 7D's advantages are really only useful for photography.


----------



## nthomas33 (Mar 2, 2012)

60D it is then. The first purchase for the new camera is going to be an external mic. 

Has anyone used the magic lantern firmware? I've seen a couple cameras advertised with it. From what I understand it gives more manual audio controls and zebra striping and bracketing. How well does it actually work is what I'm wondering

Thanks 
Nick


----------



## TheKenTurner (Mar 2, 2012)

panasonic TM900 + Rode videomic pro


----------



## iresq (Mar 3, 2012)

Excellent choice.  Yes, magic lantern adds a lot of nice additions.  

I still find it odd everytime someone mentions video, there is always a response poo pooing the idea.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Mar 4, 2012)

sigh... If you're going to get an SLR for video, you might as well get a T3i then spend more money on lenses or an external mic. The 60D is really just for anyone who wants a T3i, but want's better photos. The video from a T3i is better, you can have magic lantern, in-camera custom audio controls, and full 1080p 3x digital zoom.


----------



## iresq (Mar 4, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> sigh... If you're going to get an SLR for video, you might as well get a T3i then spend more money on lenses or an external mic. The 60D is really just for anyone who wants a T3i, but want's better photos. The video from a T3i is better, you can have magic lantern, in-camera custom audio controls, and full 1080p 3x digital zoom.


 
What? How is the video better on a t3i? Both cameras use the same sensor. Did canon cripple the 60d firmware? By the way I have a 60d but don't recall thinking that I really wanted a t3i.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKenTurner (Mar 4, 2012)

iresq said:
			
		

> What? How is the video better on a t3i? Both cameras use the same sensor. Did canon cripple the 60d firmware? By the way I have a 60d but don't recall thinking that I really wanted a t3i.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



The only differences between the two have to do with photos... It's a lot better to get a T3i and battery grip instead, because then you have more money for lenses, audio, and other accessories.


----------



## Tigertail (Mar 5, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> iresq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not really going to save _that_ much getting a T3i over a 60D. But I do have to say after having gotten used to the improved controls/interface of the 60D that when I had to use a T3i I was frustrated with the controls feeling unnatural and less efficient. Also, the battery on the 60D is significantly better than the T3i.

In my opinion it's well worth the extra $200 or whatever it costs now. It's kinda of like buying the most basic model of a car versus one that has more upgrades. Sometimes it's worth the cost.


----------



## Dao (Mar 5, 2012)

You may also want to check with this forum.   More dedicated to video cam.  There are people there using DSLRs for their video related business and I am sure they know more than me as far as video in DSLR concern.

Take a look at this thread as well.
60D vs T3i


----------



## TheKenTurner (Mar 5, 2012)

Tigertail said:


> TheKenTurner said:
> 
> 
> > iresq said:
> ...




Hmmm, I guess it all comes down to price vs functions... I just don't see why get a 60D for video when you could get a T3i. However, I would probably go with a 60D If I did have a few hundred more dollars


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 5, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> sigh... If you're going to get an SLR for video, you might as well get a T3i then spend more money on lenses or an external mic. The 60D is really just for anyone who wants a T3i, but want's better photos. The video from a T3i is better, you can have magic lantern, in-camera custom audio controls, and full 1080p 3x digital zoom.



Just FYI, the video from the T3i is not better. The 60D and T3i share the same sensor. The 60D also has the same digital zoom capabilities as the T3i, and has Magic Lantern support. 

Maybe you should look up info about the cameras in question some time. Rather than just spraying off opinion as if it were fact. 

Having used neither of the Cameras in question, but with a great deal of experience with the Canon DSLR line, the 60D would be better for video IMHO.


----------



## nthomas33 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I'm leaning towards. Mainly towards the 60D+55-250 lens+bag and card which is perfect for me since right now I only have the standard 18-55 and using FD zoom lenses. It's a mere $1,430 though, so it might not be til the summer til I get it, and I'm debating on whether I should hold off on saving for that until I change the the clutch in my car. At least I'm settled on a camera, thanks so much for the help!

Nivk


----------



## TheKenTurner (Mar 9, 2012)

nthomas33 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I'm leaning towards. Mainly towards the 60D+55-250 lens+bag and card which is perfect for me since right now I only have the standard 18-55 and using FD zoom lenses. It's a mere $1,430 though, so it might not be til the summer til I get it, and I'm debating on whether I should hold off on saving for that until I change the the clutch in my car. At least I'm settled on a camera, thanks so much for the help!
> 
> Nivk



By then, the 70D and/or T4i will probably be announced... You might wanna look out for those !


----------



## nthomas33 (Mar 10, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:
			
		

> By then, the 70D and/or T4i will probably be announced... You might wanna look out for those !



Friggin ever expanding technology! Haha I'll definitely keep an eye out for those, thanks for the head up!

Nick


----------

